# Peja has full contact practice....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17616534/

Paul has a stress fracture in his left foot...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2798907


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Paul has stress fracture not expected to miss time*

LINK​ 

I read an item about Paul going to the hospital after practice today so I did a google news search and apparently he has a stress fracture in his left foot



OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) -- New Orleans Hornets guard Chris Paul was diagnosed Wednesday with a stress fracture in his left foot but is not expected to miss any playing time, team officials said. 
Hornets general manager Jeff Bower said Paul went to a hospital for a "routine" MRI test following practice, which last season's NBA rookie of the year attended but did not participate in. 

Bower said Paul had complained of soreness in his left foot after the Hornets' loss Tuesday night to the New Jersey Nets. Paul played 38 minutes in the game, finishing with 25 points, 12 assists and six rebounds.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I should have read this b4 I posted the Paul story


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I really hope Peja is 100%, I would hate for him to have a setback. If he is, it's great to have him because this season is flushing down the toilet.

I wouldn't think Paul could play with a stress fracture, that'll be interesting.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I really hope Peja is 100%, I would hate for him to have a setback. If he is, it's great to have him because this season is flushing down the toilet.
> 
> I wouldn't think Paul could play with a stress fracture, that'll be interesting.


I hope Peja is too. What is the difference between a stress fracture and a stress reaction? Same thing..different term? Somehow, reaction sounds better than fracture. I've seen different articles where 1 says fracture and 1 says reaction. Reaction just sounds like a sore foot.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So now they're saying Paul may need to have surgery on his foot after the season. I've been thinking for quite some time that maybe he needed to sit out the WCB games this summer so now I guess this will force him to do so.


_Hornets guard Chris Paul will need surgery on his left foot after the season after an MRI Wednesday revealed a stress reaction in the foot, Hornets Coach Byron Scott said.

Paul, however, has been cleared to play in the final 18 games of the regular season. 

"He's going have to put a screw put in there, period,'' Scott said. "If we did it tomorrow or a month from now, he'll be alright for training camp next year.'' 

For the remainder of the season, Paul will be held out of practices and all shootarounds to avoid additional pounding on his foot that could lead to a stress fracture. Hornets trainer Terry Kofler said they will evaluate Paul at the end of the season. 

Paul said his foot did not bother him during Tuesday's loss to the New Jersey Nets, but an X-ray was taken after the game. The MRI was performed Wednesday after Paul was held out of practice. 

"It may have been bound to happen, but I don't know the extent of it,'' Paul said. "Right now, I'm just playing and trying to get to these playoffs. I haven't thought that far in advance but after the season I'll get it looked at again.'' 

Paul continues to play with a sprained left thumb, and earlier this season he missed 17 games after spraining his right ankle in a Dec. 26 game at Seattle. _


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And we get our shooter.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I hope Peja is too. What is the difference between a stress fracture and a stress reaction? Same thing..different term? Somehow, reaction sounds better than fracture. I've seen different articles where 1 says fracture and 1 says reaction. Reaction just sounds like a sore foot.


To be honest, I've been in the medical field for 7 years and never heard of stress reaction used in this manner. Heck, I did rehab for 2 years. Now they're saying he's gonna need surgery. My opinion is he have a stress fracture, because that's the only reason they will place a pin in his foot. If he can play with a stress fracture in his foot, that's one strong guy. Because that is *painful* and I know that from experience. I had a hairline fracture to my ankle and there was days I wanted someone to shoot me.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> To be honest, I've been in the medical field for 7 years and never heard of stress reaction used in this manner. Heck, I did rehab for 2 years. Now they're saying he's gonna need surgery. My opinion is he have a stress fracture, because that's the only reason they will place a pin in his foot. If he can play with a stress fracture in his foot, that's one strong guy. Because that is *painful* and I know that from experience. I had a hairline fracture to my ankle and there was days I wanted someone to shoot me.


Wow. That bad huh bee-fan? I get nervous when the Hornets start talking about their doctors. I hope Paul doesn't do anything to further his injury. With Peja possibly returning within the next week or two, Paul's going to want to play. I must say that it is nice to have a player willing to play through injury rather than one that sits out for a broken toenail. :lol: But seriously, I just don't want him to make that injury worse.

Gosh. Next season *HAS* to be better than this one. Has to be.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Wow. That bad huh bee-fan? I get nervous when the Hornets start talking about their doctors. I hope Paul doesn't do anything to further his injury. With Peja possibly returning within the next week or two, Paul's going to want to play. I must say that it is nice to have a player willing to play through injury rather than one that sits out for a broken toenail. :lol: But seriously, I just don't want him to make that injury worse.
> 
> Gosh. Next season *HAS* to be better than this one. Has to be.


He can play with a stress fracture, but his biggest problem will be pain. I'm sure they are gonna monitor this to make sure it don't get worse (at least I hope).

And next year have to be better, I already went through that 18-64 team.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> He can play with a stress fracture, but his biggest problem will be pain. I'm sure they are gonna monitor this to make sure it don't get worse (at least I hope).
> 
> And next year have to be better, I already went through that 18-64 team.


He says he doesn't feel pain during the games. I guess he feels it afterwards. At least this is what he said. Don't even talk about that 18-64 season. I would go to games and while I loved being there supporting the team, it pained me to see that much losing. The only good thing that came out of that season was Chris Paul.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> He says he doesn't feel pain during the games. I guess he feels it afterwards. At least this is what he said. Don't even talk about that 18-64 season. I would go to games and while I loved being there supporting the team, it pained me to see that much losing. The only good thing that came out of that season was Chris Paul.



Then again, I'm comparing him to myself. He's used to having pain, I wasn't. So it's probably not that bad to him.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is good that Peja is heatlthier and could practise... But I think hat in some first games after recory he won't be the same Peja like before injury...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What I understand is that Paul's situation is just a matter of how much pain he can stand.So long as he doesn't mind playing with the level of pain then it's okay.Worst thing that could happen is probably the same thing that will eventually have to happen any way as I read it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

50-50 chance we could see Peja on Saturday. I wonder how many games it will take for him to knock the rust off. Not like there are many games left.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/10098582/rss


BETHANY, Okla. -- New Orleans Hornets guard Peja Stojakovic said Friday that a setback in his rehab from back surgery will delay his return to the court, hurting his chances of helping the team make a stretch run for a playoff spot. 

"It got a little sore and stiffer," said Stojakovic, a three-time All-Star who had a disc fragment removed from his lower back Dec. 17. "I'm going to relax a couple days and get some medication and see how it goes." 

The Hornets had planned to reevaluate Stojakovic to see whether he would be able to play Saturday night against the New York Knicks, but Stojakovic was unable to finish practice Friday. He started the session by shooting, but said he started to stiffen up when he started running. He worked out with trainers instead of practicing with teammates. 

The intensity of Stojakovic's workouts was increased this week to determine whether he'd be ready for a return in the stretch run. New Orleans entered Friday 2½ games behind the Los Angeles Clippers for the Western Conference's last playoff spot. 

"I think doing that, now he's feeling some of the pain of it," coach Byron Scott said. "He's a little sore, so we're going to take a couple of days off to try to let his body get used to that." *Full story *


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I saw this. Peja isn't even worth waiting on any more this season. He needs to sit out the rest of the season, continue to rehab and wait for next seasons training camp. Don't mess around with a back injury. They don't look to be making the playoffs anyway. They might as well sit CP out too so he can go take care of his foot. Sit Bobby out too. Take care of your strained achilles. Sit Tyson out too. Take care of your sore toe. Am I forgetting anyone? April 18th is the end of the season for these guys.


----------

